# Mal wieder Probleme mit Schriftgröße

## buthus

Hallo,

hab mal wieder eine winzige Schriftgröße in mehreren Programmen Wie zB Nautilus, Evolution oder auch Firefox.

Evtl. ein gtk Problem? Hat jemand von euch dieses Problem auch schon mal gehabt?

Falls ihr irgendwelche Daten bzw. Dateien benötigt bitte melden.

Danke und Grüße!

----------

## Vortex375

Hallo buthus,

hast du diese winzige Schriftgröße z.B. im Firefox nur im Inhalt der Webseiten oder auch in den Menüs und Dialogen vom Firefox?

Ich mache bei Font-Probleme immer zuerst in einer Konsole fc-cache -f um den Font-Cache neu zu generieren. Das kann manchmal das Problem bereits beheben, wenn er eine bestimmte Font nicht finden konnte.

Ansonsten hab ich momentan leider keine gute Idee. Hast du in letzter Zeit gtk oder deinen X-Server upgedatet?

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

leider sind auch die Menüs winzig. Ich hatte das schon mal nach einem update, weiß nur leider nicht mehr wie ich es damals behoben hab. Ich hab in letzter Zeit u.a. auch gtk geupdated, denke mal das es daran liegt. Den Font-Cache neu zu generieren hat leider nicht geholfen.

Trotzdem vielen Dank!

----------

## flash49

Bei mir ändert sich manchmal die Schriftgröße, wenn ich den Grafiktreiber update (ATI opensource, alte Serie), wobei auch die 3D Beschleunigung ausfällt. Sobald ich die 3D Beschleunigung repariere und dann den X-Server neu starte stimmen auch die Schriftgrößen wieder. 

Meine Vermutung ist, das er die Bildschirmgröße nicht richtig bestimmen kann und gtk/X11 einen falschen DPI Wert rät.

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

danke für den Tipp, aber meinen Grafiktreiber (in meinem Fall nVidia)  habe ich vor dem Fehler nicht erneuert. Daher glaube ich nicht das es daran liegt.

Habe langsam die Vermutung das es an meinem KDM liegt. Ich probiere grade mal Testweise einen anderen WM zu installieren.

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

falscher Alarm, also an KDM liegt es doch nicht. So langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.....   :Sad: 

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

hast das Problem mit der kleinen Schrift nur in Firefox oder bei allen Gtk-Programmen?

Für Gtk-Programme kann man die Schrift und Schriftgöße in der Datei ~/.gtkrc-2.0 festlegen.

x11-themes/gtk-chtheme ist ein Frontend zum erstellen/bearbeiten dieser Datei.

Da Firefox Gtk verwendet müsste es ausreichend sein, eine ~/.gtkrc-2.0 anzulegen und eine Font+Fontgröße zu definieren.

Unabhängig von den Gtk-Einstellungen hat Firefox einen eigenen Parameter - about:config -> layout.css.dpi - für die Einstellung

der Fontsize der Gui.

lg

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

hab das auch bei anderen Programmen wie oben erwähnt. Das mit der ~/.gtkrc-2.0 hab ich schon probiert brachte bisher keinen erfolg. Aber ich werde mir diese nochmal vornehmen.

Ich denke mal das es wenig Sinn macht die Firefox eigene Konfig zu bearbeiten, das es ja bei mehreren Programmen der Fall ist. Wahrscheinlich ist ~/.gtkrc-2.0 der Knackpunkt...

Vielen Dank!

----------

## lonF

Hi hatte auch das Prob mit zu großer Schrift.

Ich hab es wiefolgt hinbekommen.

Hab im Ordner /etc/X11 die Datei Xresources angelegt die folgendes beinhaltet:

```

Xft.dpi: 75

```

Die 75 steht für dpi. mit dem wert kann man spielen.

Gruß Steven

----------

## buthus

Hallo Leute,

danke! Ich werde das sobald ich mal wieder nach Hause komme probieren und melde mich wieder.

Bis dahin erstmal vielen Dank an alle! 

Grüße

----------

## Qubit

Bei KDM kannst Du auch in der Datei:

/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

den DPI-Wert angeben:

ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp -dpi 85

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Inte

 *buthus wrote:*   

> hab mal wieder eine winzige Schriftgröße in mehreren Programmen Wie zB Nautilus, Evolution oder auch Firefox.

 Ahmm ... ist Display Size in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf auch richtig eingetragen?

Meine Monitore sind ~40x30cm groß ... deswegen:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "BENQ_FP937s+"

    DisplaySize 400 300

EndSection
```

Wenn man das konsequent mit allen Systemen macht, entspricht die Darstellung der Schriftgröße 12 auf dem einen Rechner, auch der Darstellung auf dem anderen Rechner.

Hier noch etwas zum lesen:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts#.2Fetc.2FX11.2Fxorg.conf

http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Display_Size

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Display_Size.2FDPI

http://www.advogato.org/person/robertc/diary.html?start=35

http://www.google.com/search?safe=off&q=%22display+size%22+%22xorg.conf%22+fonts

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

nochmals vielen Dank! 

Heute Abend werde ich es wohl nochmal nach Hause schaffen. Dann werde ich eure Tipps mal probieren.

Also vielen Dank!

----------

## buthus

Hallo Leute,

nun konnte ich endlich mal all eure Tipps ausprobieren, leider nicht mit dem gewünschten Erfolg.

Alle Eintragungen in der ~/.gtkrc-2.0 werden von meinem System ignoriert. Genauso wenig erfolg brachte die Änderung in der 

/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc .

Die Datei Xresources habe ich angelegt und auch editiert, allerdings ohne erfolg. Müsste die Datei ausführbar sein? 

Das einzige was Änderung brachte war das editieren der Section "Monitor" in der xorg.conf, allerdings verändert das ja auch die kompletten Einstellungen bei dem Fluxbox Theme, das aber nach wie vor die korrekte Einstellung hatte und somit müsste ich das Theme neu bauen. Daher müsste für mich eigentlich eine der anderen Lösungen passender sein, nur leider funktioniert keine...

Könnte es daran liegen das ich ein Font-Server verwende und der ärger macht?

----------

